# Looking at purchasing



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Can't give a conformation critique based on those pictures.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

I like his tail... Thats all for now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## collvm (Oct 14, 2010)

okay not critiques but mainly what one thinks of him. I am going to look at him this weekend but would be nice for others to point out things I could ask the owner on


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

He looks healthy and sound! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## collvm (Oct 14, 2010)

The owner said he was healthy and UTD on all shots and coggins.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I always ask a seller why they are selling. What they like best about the horse and what they like least. I also always ask what makes the horse worth what they are asking.


----------



## collvm (Oct 14, 2010)

I did ask her why she was selling and she stated that she just had knee surgery and she is not able to work with him anymore. Those are good questions, thank you


----------



## LadyGaGa (Oct 13, 2010)

Ask what his behaviour is like ridden and on the ground, ask if he has any vices, and what he has done in his ridden career to date. Bear in mind his age...
I would ask if they have any history with him from previous owners unless he is homebred, i would also ask what position he assumes in a herd and wether or not he can live in a mixed herd..
I would also ask what he is like with traffic and farm machinery, with the farrier, in a stable.
What feed is he fed and supplements if any...
Does he load...(check dont just take yes as a definate answer)
what tack and bit is he ridden in and why..
I would want to see him caught from the field, tacked up and ridden before i tried him. Also wether he is nervous when on his own and if he will ride out alone.
I would be specifically looking for any behavioural issues when ridden such as rearing, bucking, bolting etc.
those are just a few of the things i would be asking...I would also ask if i could have a trial period (not sure if you do this in the U.S but we do over here)..x


----------



## LadyGaGa (Oct 13, 2010)

He looks a sweetie by the way....)


----------



## collvm (Oct 14, 2010)

Thank you so much LadyGAGA for help and the questions, I will make sure to ask these questions as these are important. I did ask a couple when I first emailed her so I know the answers on those, but I am still going to want to see how he acts while I am there. She said he was a sweetie, so I am hoping that she holds up to that when I go to see him.


----------



## LadyGaGa (Oct 13, 2010)

I wouldnt commit to a purchase personally either unless i had been several times and tried him more than once...Best of luck hope he is what you are looking for...x


----------



## collvm (Oct 14, 2010)

Me too  thank you again!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Ask for a proper conformation photo


----------



## LadyGaGa (Oct 13, 2010)

I dont rate conformation as a major point of sale to be fair...I would much rather have a horse who is safe sane and reliable but has slight conformation faults than one that isnt well mannered and safe but has amazing conformation....It all depends on what you want the horse for...Breeding or showing will place greater emphasis on requiring good conformation whilst pleasure riding and fun does not...(In my opinion at least..lol...) Conformation is the holy grail of the horse world at the moment...everyone rambles on about it but few understand it...basically a horses conformation relates to its effectivness to perform its task...A correctly proportioned horse will be naturally well balanced, moving freely and economically.


----------



## collvm (Oct 14, 2010)

Even though I pay attention to the confirmation of a horse, mainly making sure there aren't any major flaws it will not be my deciding factor of whether I buy the horse or not. I look for a horse with personality, good ground manners and willingness. I am not ready to show a horse or anything like that right now. I am just want a horse I can enjoy taking on trail rides and be able to work with to make him my own. I just enjoy the company of horses, so it doesn't have to be show quality for me. But I will not pay for a horse that I do not see justifies the price a person is offering....unfortunately the horse I posted about doesn't seem to be working out, she is not wanting to come off the price and he just didn't feel right. There was no connection, maybe it was because of the atmosphere, I don't know, just wasnt right.....I will probably make one last trip to go check him out, but I am usually pretty good with picking animals that fit me.....so we will see.....on with the looking


----------

